# What other holster has more than one clip like the Comp TAC CTAC?



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

This is the Comp TAC CTAC. I like the idea of having two attachment points. Besides the CTAC, who else has a design like this?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The Sparks Versa Max uses two offset belt attachments. So do the Crossbreed IWB holsters. I believe Tucker has one as well (IIRC, the Crossbreed is basially a copy of the Tucker, but maybe it's vice versa). There are probably more, but these pop immediately to mind.

Of the three, the Sparks has the best overall reputation.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> The Sparks Versa Max uses two offset belt attachments. So do the Crossbreed IWB holsters. I believe Tucker has one as well (IIRC, the Crossbreed is basially a copy of the Tucker, but maybe it's vice versa). There are probably more, but these pop immediately to mind.
> 
> Of the three, the Sparks has the best overall reputation.


What are your thoughts on that design? From what I was reading, having the clips off to the side reduces the overall thickness because the clips aren't lined up with the pistol. Also, it makes it more stable in such a way that the pistol and holster do not rotate everytime you sit down and stand up. Do those really apply in the real world?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Propellerhead, where are you in finding a holster for work?

The good Galco folks directed me to their Sysops holster for deep concealment. I love it.

I can wear my pistol concealed _and_ have my shirt tucked in, without having to wear a jacket.

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterG3.asp?ProductID=2560&GunID=183



WM


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I have been looking into the ones with two clips. Some of my jeans are looser than others. Some ride high. Some ride low. I don't think I'll ever ever find the perfect holster. I'll have to find a perfect holster for each pair of jeans that I wear. And as soon as I gain or lose 10 lbs, I'll have to start all over again. I'm thinking, due to its design, the two clip holsters would be more tolerant of the variations in my jeans. 

Tucking in my shirt is not a concern. I don't even know when I last tucked my shirt in. It must have been a friend's wedding a few years back. We dress casually at work. Jeans and tshirts. 

I don't need a holster for work.


----------

